# Series 3 HD, no subscription...



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Any way to utilize it other than a space heater or a doorstop?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Parts.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

OTA receiver for an old Tube TV.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Cable box for a TV (with associated cablecard).

Clock (Assuming it's the OLED model)

Music box using TiVo sounds.


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

shwru980r said:


> OTA receiver for an old Tube TV.


That won't work without a subscription, correct?



Worf said:


> Cable box for a TV (with associated cablecard).


So if I don't want to pay Verizon for a cablecard, it is worthless?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Dougmeister said:


> That won't work without a subscription, correct?
> 
> So if I don't want to pay Verizon for a cablecard, it is worthless?


It will still work as an OTA receiver without a subscription. You won't get any guide data.


----------

